# australien ostküste



## dorschkiller666 (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo,#h
Wir fliegen im März für acht wochen nach Australien. Unsere Tour geht von Adaleide nach Cairns mit einem Wohnmobil.
Ich möchte da so oft wie möglich angeln, nehme zwei Spinnruten, eine Fliegenrute und meine beiden Brandungsruten mit.
Zuerst würde mich mal interessieren, ob es gefährlich sein kann, zB. nur in Badehose in der Brandung zu stehen und auf (ich weiß gar nicht so richtig auf was) zu fischen? Ich frage deshalb, weil ich hab ein Buch und da sind die ganzen gefährlichen Tiere drin beschrieben, wie zB. Würfelquallen und sonstiges giftiges Getier.
Muß ich eigentlich mit Saltis an der Ostküste rechnen? Wie sieht es mit den Flußmündungen aus? Ist es ratsam, eine Wathose mitzunehmen? Gibt es in Australien eigentlich auch die schönen großen Aale, die ich  auf unserer Neuseelandtour gefangen habe? darüber habe ich noch gar nichs gelesen.
Ich glaub, fürs erste reichts erst mal mit meiner Fragerei.Später fällt mir sicher noch die eine oder andere Frage ein.
Gruß Mario


----------



## vaaberg (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: australien ostküste*

Neuseeland ist ja auch was völlig anderes.
War zweimal 8 Wochen in Down Under. Erstemal(Jan-Febr.) hatte ich keine Zeit zum angeln, es gab genug zum sehen und Fotografieren. Allrad mieten und in die Pampa - das ist stark.
Sydney -Port Augusta-Coberpeddy - Alice, dann Richtung Cairns und weiter nach Süden.
Cairns ging nicht wegen Hochwasser und die Saltis fingen Katzen und Hunde.
Zweite Tour(Okt.Nov.) Perth - Richtung Süden wegen der Frühjahrsblumenblüte über Port Augusta wieder Alice aber dann Darwin, Broome usw.nach Perth zurück. Jedesmal Ulu Ru und die Olgas, aber zu Fuß herum und nicht rauf.  Zum angeln war´s mir zu warm, habe lediglich ein paar Amis einen ca. 10 kg Baramundi filetiert.
Mein Rat: eine sehr gute Telerute max. 3,--mtr.  mit Rolle und 0,40 Mono oder 0,18 geflochtener(Braided). Ich habe eine, die passt in den großen Koffer. Schlepp bloss nicht soviel Tackle mit. Mit einem Aussi war ich schleppen, war schon stark mit zwei 150er Yam. hinten dran, gefangen in 3 Stunden nix !
Köder am besten vor Ort auskundschaften.
*Das Womo darf nicht vom Asphalt runter!!!! *Aber es gibt ja schlaue Leute. Von Alice aus mal nen Toyota und ins Palmvalley. Da standen dann zwei schlaue in einem riesen Sandsee, eingegraben bis an die Türen - MIT EINEM WOHNMOBIL ! Die waren sauer das ich sie nicht rausgezogen ´habe. An dem Loch musst Du auch mit Toyo volle Kanne durch, anhalten ist tödlich.
Die Hirnis mit dem Womo hatten noch nicht mal ein Handy dabei. In Hermannsburg(15km) ist ne Abori - Siedlung und die haben nen Abschlepper mit jede Menge Seil an der Winde. Aber in den Sand sind die auch nicht rein. Für das rausziehen konnten die Hirnis  eigentlich 3 Wochen längerbleiben.#q

Niemals in ein Sandloch fahren und stehenbleiben.

Und nach Australien zum Angeln  - auch beim nächstenmal nicht.


----------



## dorschkiller666 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: australien ostküste*

*Vaaberg, schön das du geantwortest hast. nur leider bist du überhaupt nicht auf meine fragen eingegangen, ich wollte nicht wissen, wo du schon überall warst, sondern brauche tipps für meine tour. also erst mal die frage durchlesen undwenn jemand einen hilfreichen rat hat immer her damit.
gruß mario!
*


----------



## Stonie (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: australien ostküste*

Hallo Mario,

ich war 1 Jahr in OZ und bin mit dem eigenen VAN die komplette Küste abgereist :vik:

War auch etwa 4 Monate an der Ostküste unterwegs und kann dir sicher Tips geben !

Würde aber gerne noch vorher wissen, ob du deine Route schon geplant hast und wie du fährst !

Denn von Adelaide nach Sydney an der Küste und dann hoch bis nach Cairns, da kann man dich dann mit Tips zu schütten...|supergri

Greets mate
Markus

P.S.: Es gibt hier im Board noch nen extremen Aussie, aber der Ansgar wird sich sicher auch melden, wenn er den Titel hier liest ! #h


----------



## Ansgar (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: australien ostküste*

Moin, 

da hat der gute Stonie natuerlich recht :q

Aber ich bin hier im Board nicht mehr so oft unterwegs, daher bitte ich die verspaetete Antwort zu entschuldigen... 

Dafuer antworte ich Dir aber auch auf Deine eigentlichen Fragen :q:q

Und warum man in Australien nicht angeln soll ist mir auch nicht klar - da wuerde ich eher in Deutschland nicht angeln gehen, aber wie auch immer... Jeder so wie er mag...




dorschkiller666 schrieb:


> Hallo,#h
> Wir fliegen im März für acht wochen nach Australien. Unsere Tour geht von Adaleide nach Cairns mit einem Wohnmobil.
> Ich möchte da so oft wie möglich angeln, nehme zwei Spinnruten, eine Fliegenrute und meine beiden Brandungsruten mit.
> 
> ...



Hoffe das hilft erstmal ein bisschen.
Ansonsten mal ein paar meiner Postings zu genau der gleichen Frage von anderen Leuten lesen - mal Australien in die Suche eingeben oder ueber meinen Namen suchen. Wird schon werden.
All the best
Ansgar


----------



## PharmaMan (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: australien ostküste*

Wie´s aussieht werde ich zwischen Mitte Februar und Mitte April im Camper ab Brisbane über Sydney, Melbourne u. Adelaide nach Alice Springs fahren.  

Wer war schon mal da und kann mir sachdienliche Hinweise geben was das Fischen anbelangt?


----------

